# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Ted's

## robin1373

Hello,
 Does anyone know if Ted's is still open. Would love to try some tea?

----------


## RyanP

Surely it is.  It may be closed in low season, though.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

It was open when we drove by the other day.

----------


## poolguywindsor

You did not stop in?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Hell no. Haha

----------


## robin1373

Thank you all for the replays. We will be taking our 4th trip to Negril at the end of the month and was hoping he was open.  :Smile:  I have always wanted to stop we have just never made it.

----------


## saeyedoc

Ted will take care of you, make sure you let him know your level of experience so he can guide you to the proper strength. There is another level above strong that is not on the menu  :Smile:

----------


## robin1373

> Ted will take care of you, make sure you let him know your level of experience so he can guide you to the proper strength. There is another level above strong that is not on the menu


Thanks that is good to know  :Wink:  So do you call first before you go or can you just stop in ? I noticed a number on the sign but was not sure. Also is there certain hours he is open?

----------


## saeyedoc

Just stop in. I think he lives there. Not sure of his actual hours, we usually go early afternoon. Keep in mind everything is cooked to order, it will take 20 minutes or so for tea.

----------


## MikeyNYC

If you see a puppy/small dog on the property, do not pet it or address it. This greatly upsets Ted. Seriously. 
He's training it to be his "guard dog" or so he said.

----------


## TizzyATX

LOL 

noted

----------


## murph

Warning: if the dog grows another tail and starts talking to you in jamaican patois... get out of there and head directly to your floatie

----------


## Eco

> Warning: if the dog grows another tail and starts talking to you in jamaican patois... get out of there and head directly to your floatie


Noted...lol

Oh and I feel sorry for anyone that partakes in the tea late at night when those horses are tied up all over the place down the road by the police dept.  Walking in that area late at night is trippy enough high/drunk.

----------


## robin1373

lol Thank you all for the info

----------


## robin1373

I just read on another post in this fourm that Jenny's cakes has special tea as well. Is this the case or is it just the special cakes?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

sometimes, but not all the time.

----------


## Jaherring

I got to try me some of that tea next trip in August.

----------


## davevols

Jaherring????

----------


## Jaherring

Lol. Yea Ima gonna branch out and get wild this trip. maybe a sip o tea and then a jet ski ride??

----------


## davevols

Next we'll see you hanging with Fred Stripe, eating subs and cruising the AI bars.

----------


## robin1373

Ya Mon In Negril Now Does anyone know if teds is open on Saturday ?

----------


## Rob

Tedd's should be open on Saturday....

----------


## robin1373

awesome thanks

----------


## Sparky

where the heck is this Teds? nvm....googled it

----------

